
Will Uber deal in Quebec set precedent for other juridictions - alexandre_m
http://www.cantechletter.com/2016/09/will-quebecs-uber-deal-mean-jurisdictions/
======
alexandre_m
This is a pilot project for the next year.

Details of the deal are coming out slowly:

\- Cap of 50000 hours a week for Uber operation (under special circumstances
such as big events, this can be increased)

\- Perception of TPS + TVQ taxes for each run (14.5%)

\- Perception of additional tax of $0.90 for each run to be invested in a
special fund to help the taxi industry "modernize" itself ($1.10 for
50000-100000 hours per week and $1.26 for 100000+ hrs)

\- Uber drivers are considered taxi drivers

\- Requirement for Uber drivers to get a taxi permit (class 4c) and possibly a
training

\- Regular inspection of Uber cars and drivers abilities

\- Uber drivers are required to provide income report and charge taxes, even
if they are below the usual $30000 income cap for freelancers

\- Uber is required to provide a income reports for all of its drivers
earnings every 3 months

The special investment fund is to modernize the current taxi industry in
quebec where each driver is required to obtain a license (much controlled in
the market) which costs in average $200k. I've heard licenses cost up to $800k
in the past.

